# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box  فك شفرة 1616 و sl3 على يونيفرسال بوكس كم التكلفة...?

## pampam

السلام عليكم أريد أرخص سيرفر في فك شفرة 1616 و 7230 علما أن تمن فك شفرة 1616 100dh و7230 150dh في مدينة فاس و أظن عن طريق سيرفر يونيفرسال أريد معرفة تمن الكريديت بالنسبة للجهاز الواحد

----------


## gsm.magic

يمكنك الاطلاع على كل شيء يتعلق ببوكس اليونيفرسال من الموقع السمي له 
وهنا وضعت لك رابط  يساعددك في معرفة الاثمنة وستجد به جدول يدعم نوع الجهاز وتكلفته
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## sabah hicham

contact me sl3 unlock 120dh

----------


## hamada176

شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## أبوجميل

جزاكم الله خيرا انا عندي هاتف نوكيا كذلك 1616 وما استطعت تشفيره فارجوا منكم ان تساعدونا ياخوان بارك الله فيكم وما قصرتم معنا

----------


## xmaroc

السلام اخي فك شفرة sl3 و 1616 ب 70 درهم على السرفر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kali123

شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## hichamsas

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ALLOHICHAM

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ود أمري

مشكور علي المجهود المقدر

----------

